# Hopper won't delete recent recordings



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Noticed when you stop recording, it won't allow deletion even if not viewing or recording on any tuner. Pop up box says stop recording or watching and I still see the green arrow in recordings but why? I've stopped recording changed channel and visually looked at 2 turners available empty and 3rd is on different channel. What a pita.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

For a long while I have gotten the green arrow and not being able to delete a program that recorded a few hours ago or yesterday and it has not been touched and it says that I have to stop watching it. I never watched it in the first place. Long time problem.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've seen this glitch on my 922 before... Every once in a while the DVR gets confused and thinks a recording is still being watched even when it is not. Usually a reset (red button) will then allow you to delete that recording once the reboot cycle completes.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, yes its a glitch since I've had the hopper. After a couple hours it can be deleted but I normally like to clear unwanted games and shows immediately so I don't forget but it sure won't let you.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I've noticed if I stop a recording in progress I have to move the selector off the program icon and back before I can delete the recording. Otherwise even though recording has already stopped I get a message that I have to stop it. Confused me until I discovered the little trick of moving off the icon for a couple seconds.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have noticed this problem when all tuners are in use. If there is an open tuner the receiver will return to whatever channel was last tuned before watching the DVR event and clear the playback flag. If there is no open tuner, the Hopper has no place to go so it stays in the playback mode until I choose another DVR event to watch or join a live channel/recording in progress.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

BillJ said:


> I've noticed if I stop a recording in progress I have to move the selector off the program icon and back before I can delete the recording. Otherwise even though recording has already stopped I get a message that I have to stop it. Confused me until I discovered the little trick of moving off the icon for a couple seconds.


I tried this and it worked sort of. I had to do more than just leave and come back however I had to leave open another recording/close then go back and delete.

James as I stated all other tuners were empty. I wasn't watching same channel either. It should delete.


----------

